
Using an ancient JavaScript technique to drive conversion rate . . . - aresant
http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2011/03/using-an-ancient-javascript-technique-to-drive-conversion-rate/
======
dangravell
It's not so much the Javascript technique as the beautiful images that help
conversions I think.

~~~
wensing
iStockPhoto I wonder?

~~~
aresant
Totally :)

Although the "TPS report" one is heavily edited - poll on how many people get
that reference?

~~~
duck
Lumbergh's gonna have me come in on Saturday, I just know it.

------
JonnieCache
I am definitely stealing this. Even if I don't have anything to convert to,
the smugness factor is off the charts.

------
nsabramovic
Is this a boost across the board or are there certain hours/day where you're
seeing the boost?

Also what was the reason behind JS instead of doing this server-side with
php/ruby?

Note -- as a former CV client I can attest that these guys know their stuff.

~~~
nbpoole
" _Also what was the reason behind JS instead of doing this server-side with
php/ruby?_ "

I would assume it's so they can calculate based on the user's local time
settings.

Edit: And here's the JavaScript, for anyone who's curious about the full list
of possibilities (you'll need to hunt for the images in the stylesheet).
<http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/time-home.js>

~~~
aresant
Yep, bang on.

Simpler and faster than trying to do the equation to poll a geo-IP database,
build appropriate timing, etc.

------
ck2
What I never understand but also fall for, is how pretty stock photos just
make customers trust you. It's crazy and a little creepy.

Put a picture of smiling people hard at work on your page, that are just a
stock photo and don't resembled anyone or your actual business, and people
instantly trust your company a little more anyway. It's weird.

------
pkteison
Loaded fine when I checked it from my cell phone earlier today. But checking
again now from my desktop, either this needs more testing or they changed
their minds about the feature. It's a black page and firebug net tab shows:
GET tps-bg.jpg <http://d61fqxuabx4t4.cloudfront.net/tps-bg.jpg> 403 Forbidden

~~~
aresant
Very strange, are you outside of the USA?

~~~
pkteison
Nope. Atlanta, GA, but the IP I was using doesn't show up right on geo ip
lists if you were doing reverse lookups. Might show up as chicago, might not
show up at all.

------
jrockway
Unfortunately, by the time those huge images load, the window is already
closed.

~~~
coderdude
The image of the coffee cup (the only one I can bring up) is only 46kb. That
loads pretty quick.

~~~
StavrosK
What a brave new world we live in, when the words "only" and "46kb" are
mentioned next to each other in a positive way when talking about the web.

Am I the only one who balks at including a 5kb JS file, even if I need it? At
least, with automatic media managers that merge everything into one file, I
don't have to worry about the extra requests as much.

~~~
true_religion
Yep. I don't really see the problem if your market is B2B in the US or Western
Europe. Those shopping for their business at work, ought to be using high
speed connections (albeit ones that may or may not be saturated by fellow
workers).

If your market is developed Asia, then most _cellphones_ have better internet
speeds equal to _Australian_ broadband, so that extra 5kb is a rounding error
in transmission time.

